# What is better - Nikon P520 or Sony Hx300



## vvshah (Apr 30, 2013)

Dear All,

I am willing to buy a new digital camera for travel purpose. I am low skilled photographer. Please help which one is better camera and why?

Nikon P520
42X zoom, 18 Megapixel, 360 degree Varied TFT screen, WiFi

or
Sony HX300
50X zoom, 20.4 Megapixel, Carl Zeiss lens.

I am confused because of the photo quality of this cameras. I feel Nikon is good when I capture human as it lightens the skin tone. But Sont is best for colours of nature. But it also darkens the face skin tone. Please help.

My primary concern is as follows:
1) Photo quality
2) Ease of use

Both pricing is almost same.


----------

